# Blending



## BuzzGlo (2/4/15)

So I'm not yet into the DIY yet but after buying my mod and tanks I had minimal cash for juice. 

I purchased 5 bottles of liquids which tasted great on a dripper as a noob but didnt work well for an adv. 

So as you do I started mixing. which led me to an amazing mix which a few other people enjoyed
@Jakey being one of them. He complained that there was too much mango but he says that about all my juice. I think all of his juices taste like apple. 

Hence this thread for the liquids that steep for ages and need to find a way back into our tanks and drippers. 

Please post awesome mixes that you have made or comment on how to improve.


----------



## BuzzGlo (2/4/15)

Silver said:


> Interesting combo @BuzzGlo
> I have tried adding menthol concentrate to my VM Banana Cream before and really didnt like it at all. I prefer the menthol with strawberry or other mixed fruits. Not sure if it was the banana or the cream part of banana cream - but it didnt taste nice. I see your mix includes banana cinnamon. Maybe the cinammon makes it better. How much of the Straws Menthol do you put in?



Jee wiz cant remember exact amounts but I had about 8ml of straw menthol that i hated on its own. This went into a 20ml (holds 25ml to the top)

Topped it up with VK4 6ml about 2ml 
topped it up with vanilla to the top 15 ml
Realized I grabbed the wrong bottle ( I intended to use mango ) 

Split the mix 50/50 between 2 bottles. 

Been adding mango to the mix as and when i Filled, which was nicer and then yesterday I tried bananna cinamon and mango and vg. Which a few people loved. 

I'm out of these flavours vanilla and straw menthol now thinking of grabbing some to try and perfect this. 

So my next mix I'd be making 5 ml batches to see what works. 

The plan 
0.5ml mango (0mg)
0.5ml banana cinnamon (6mg)
0.5ml Vk4 (6mg)
1.5ml strawberry menthol (0mg)
1 ml vanilla (0mg)

I'm not sure the vk is needed and would prefer an alternative to topQ straw menthol it somehow hurts my chest on its own, but its not as bad in this mix.


----------

